# Shedding problem



## Gandhi (Oct 2, 2012)

I have huge problem with my female red tegu. She hasn't shed in over 2 months. Her scales are starting to look "old". It's hard to explain, so here a pictures:













Temp: 40-45 C
Humidity: 70-90%

What can i do to help her shed?


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 2, 2012)

My lad never had major shedding issues but a couple of things you can certainly try are getting fish oils into her diet or use a specially formulated shedding aid... Look online for "shed'aid'


----------



## CAO (Oct 10, 2012)

Give her fruit in her diet. They say if you don't give reds fruits they will have shedding problems.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 10, 2012)

Rubbing her down with some body butter might help?


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 10, 2012)

Im going to try that

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gandhi (Oct 18, 2012)

Rubbing her with oil once and giving her baths everyday helped.

Thanks for advices.


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm glad she finally shed  Your english is great for it not being your first language!!


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 18, 2012)

That's great I'm still working.on Godzilla tail he has lil pieces coming off but its so stubborn damn shed

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elmo (Dec 22, 2012)

i found that aloe works great, what else would u suggest?


----------



## Dubya (Dec 22, 2012)

elmo said:


> i found that aloe works great, what else would u suggest?



Food grade mineral oil in a warm bath. You can also go to the drug store and get it as an intestinal stimulant. It has vitamin E added as a stabilizer, but that won"t hurt the tegu. Worst that can happen is that it ingests a little and takes a mega crap. I strongly suggest taking a few swigs of it yourself to make sure it is safe for your tegu.


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 22, 2012)

[/quote]I strongly suggest taking a few swigs of it yourself to make sure it is safe for your tegu.
[/quote]


Evil!!! Bahaha we use it in my hospital all the time


----------



## Dubya (Dec 22, 2012)

OtorI strongly suggest taking a few swigs of it yourself to make sure it is safe for your tegu.
[/quote]


Evil!!! Bahaha we use it in my hospital all the time 
[/quote]


----------

